# N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??



## Barschulte (17. Mai 2004)

ICh fahre übermorgen nach Bergen an Zee.

Kennt irgendjemand von euch eine gute Angelstelle in der Nähe ( Alkmaar,..)
und kann mir auch sagen, wie ich an Tageskarten komme!!!???




Kann man überhaupt in den Grachten ohne Tageskarte angeln???


Ich zähl auf euch und eure (hoffentlich) vielseitigen Antworten!!!!


MR. Fishcatcher himself ;-)

BARSCHULTE


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Angeln am Meer ist frei, für die Grachten brauchst Du als Deutscher mindestens die Sportvisakte, zumindestens wenn Du über 13 bist!
Dann darfst Du da, wenns KEIN Privatgewässer ist!!! mit 1 Rute stippen. 

Besser ist aber die Sportvisakte + die Vergunning fürs gewässer, die meist auch nicht viel kostet. (Ne Tageskarte wirds vermutlich gar nicht geben, kleinstes ist oft die 14tages-Karte, die letztes Jahr am Twente für 3 oder 5€ zu haben war, so die Preisregion kannst Du mal anpeilen.) Dann kann man mit 2 Ruten, und auch auf Raubfische Angeln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ralle (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Schau mal hier nach !

http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/archiv/september03_niederlande.htm


----------



## gardeur (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Hi,
ich bin öfter in Den Helder und angle am Nord-Holland-Kanal (führt auch durch Alkmar) oder am Polder Anna Pouwlova. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle im Angelladen von Alkmar eine Sportvisakte und ne große Vergunning holen. Kostet für ein Jahr zusammen ca. 17.-€. Mit Raubfischen sieht es zur Zeit schlecht aus weil noch überall Schonzeit ist und du auch nicht mit Kunstköder oder Wurm angeln darfst. Ich werd öfters von der Polizei kontroliert also besser nicht ohne Papiere angeln. Am Meer brauchst du keine Papiere. Was dort zur Zeit gefangen wird siehst du hier

http://www.zeevisland.com/

Viel Spaß


----------



## Barschulte (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

#v Vielen Dank für eure #6  Antworten!!!#r 

Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Socken machen!!!:e 


Aber schreibt ruhig noch mehr!!!!!!

Ein paar Infos könnten auch bestimmt ein paar anderen Leuten nicht schaden!!!


----------



## RaEma (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn bei uns die Hechte schon frei sind?
>>Rursee<<   ;-)

Das nächste mal kommste mit!

bis Morgen,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Moin moin Barschulte,

Nord Holland ist eine super Angelgegend. Meinen Glühstrumpf zu deiner Wahl.  #6 

Meine Familie und meinereiner fahren auch die kommenden Tage dorthin. Allerdings nicht zum Angeln. :c Nichtdestotrotz werde ich mich aber schon einmal mit den nötigen Papieren (Sportvisakte und [grote] Vergunning) versorgen. Bergen liegt unserem Ziel ein wenig südlicher, gleichwohl glaube ich mal dass es dort genau so schön ist wie weiter nördlich
(Schagen) (s.u.).

Ich versorge micht immer in St. Maarten bei Nipro, Rijperweg 48, Tel.: 0226-394055. Die Papiere sind wirklich nicht all zu teuer 17,50 €, für ein Jahr. Das hat dir aber auch schon gardeur mitgeteilt.

In Bergen kenne ich folgenden Winkel/Laden:Faunacentrum, Dorpsstraat 12 Tel.: 072-5812158. Nicht gerade der Renner, aber die Papiere bekommst du sicherlich auch dort.

In der Gemeinde Castricum, südlich von Alkmaar, östlich von Castricum (Stadt) ist das Alkmaarder Meer gelegen. Ein absobut klasse Gewässer für Raubfische aller Art, die allerdings noch bis zum 28.Mai (letzter Freitag) ??Schonzeit genießen.

Östlich von Bergen (andere Seite der N7) liegt der See "Geestmeer". Ebenfalls zu empfehlen. Hier findest du auch einen guten Weisfischbestand. Schöne Rotaugen etc.

Weiter nördlich in Richtung Schagen findest du weitere Seen/große Teiche, die empfehlenswert sind. Näheres kannst du den Gewässertipps entnehmen.

Gleichwohl der NH-Kanal ebenfalls nicht zu verachten ist. Last but not least, versuche auch in den Kanälen zu angeln. Es lohnt sich meist.

Eine Empfehlung habe ich noch: Lasse deine Raubfischausrüstug zu Hause, falls es nur ein Wochenendtrip ist. Nimm dein Friedfischgeschirr mit und es wird eine schöne ruhige Zeit am Wasser welches du dir aussuchst. Ansonsten kann es unangenehm teuer werden.


----------



## Palometta (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Empfehlung habe ich noch: Lasse deine Raubfischausrüstug zu Hause, falls es nur ein Wochenendtrip ist. Nimm dein Friedfischgeschirr mit und es wird eine schöne ruhige Zeit am Wasser welches du dir aussuchst. Ansonsten kann es unangenehm teuer werden.



Genau , Wedaufischer hat da Recht.

Eigendlich kann man zur Zeit nur mit Maden oder Teig angeln denn alles Andere ( Wurm !!! , Fisch- und Schlachtprodukte und auch alle Kunstköder außer Fliegen ) ist noch verboten . :c 
Eigenlich beginnt die Saison erst ab Juni und in Vielen Vereinsgewässern ist Hechtschonzeit bis zum 1.9   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## gardeur (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Für alle die in Erwägung ziehen nach Holland zum Angeln zu fahren und nicht genau bescheid wissen was zu erwarten ist. Hier der Link zum Fischplaner. Die Seite ist vom Holländischen Angelverband. Man kann alle Orte und Gewässer suchen. Die Angaben gehen über Fischbestand bis hin zur Verkaufsadresse der Erlaubnissscheine.

http://www.visplanner.nl/main/visplanner.htm

Viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------



## Barschulte (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Vielen Dank an alle, die ihr mir geschrieben habt, ich glaube, ihr habt mir wirklich weitergeholfen!!!!
Einen besonderen Dank an "gardeur" und an "wedaufischer". Ihr seid glaube ich richtige Experten in Sachen Niederlande + Angeln!!!!

So dann mache ich mich mal auf meinen "Friedfischweg" (obwohl ich ja eigentlich Spinnfischer bin, is aber nicht so schlimm ;-))) ) und werde hoffentlich ein paar schöne Rotaugen fangen!!!

Petri Heil an alle und bis später...

euer _"Mr. Fishcatcher himself"_

_*Barschulte*_


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*



			
				Barschulte schrieb:
			
		

> So dann mache ich mich mal auf meinen "Friedfischweg" (obwohl ich ja eigentlich Spinnfischer bin, is aber nicht so schlimm ;-))) ) und werde hoffentlich ein paar schöne Rotaugen fangen!!!



Petri Dank.

Dir ebenfalls Petri Heil. Wir werden an Donnerstag folgen, auch je eine Matchrute im Gepäck haben.


----------



## Barschulte (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: N I E D E R L A N D E, Grachten oder auch mehr??*

Habe leider nichts gefangen!!!#d 

Ich weiß auch schon warum:
1. ich habe zuwenig angefüttert 
2. Haken zu groß#t 
3. Fische zu klein#c 


War trotzdem ein erholsamer Urlaub.#r 


Gruß an alle


Barschulte


----------

